# F P S O Hummingbird



## Pat McCardle

Anyone got a photo of this 'vessel'? Just had an email off a mate who was setting this into position in the Apache Forties Field. She is a 'bit' different from the rest as she is ROUND(EEK) (Thumb)


----------



## Santos

Hi Pat,

Pic at http://www.shippingtimes.co.uk/item306_FPSO.htm

kind regards

Chris


----------



## non descript

Nice one Chris (Applause)


----------



## Santos

Thanks Tonga - glad to be of service (Thumb) 

Chris.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Thanks Chris. Never thought of Googling for her. I wonder if she is comfortable in a heavy sea?


----------



## gdynia

Pat

Its on the last page of the Shipping News I sent you today


----------



## Pat McCardle

That's a bit of a coincidence hey? Thanks again to you all.


----------



## skjold

data http://www.sevanmarine.com/


----------

